# Food suggestions



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi 

I am curious what food most of you feed your Havanese ? Mine likes dry food best and I am looking for suggestions on what other owners give ....

Thanks


Jemma


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed Baxter Blue Buffalo kibble -- the "no-grain," all-protein variety. I did research, and I really like the brand and it's ethics. But, I have to say the puppies are not big fans of it, and I am considering changing. I know a lot of folks here use fresh/canned food, but I need to avoid the expense of that. But, the puppies clearly would like something more flavorful; they're salivating over the cat food every night!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I feed Brody Orijen puppy (about to make the switch to adult Orijen). He sort of decided for me; when I brought him to my parents' after picking him up at the breeder he scarfed down their Maltese's food and ignored his own. They feed Orijen Senior to her. I figured, since he seems to like the Orijen then that is what I'll switch him to and he really does love it and scarfs his food down. I had been a bit leery about it because I have heard that some pups it is too rich for...even my breeder said she tried it on one of her litters and they had cow-pie stinky poops. He came with a bag of Purina Pro Plan which I can't easily get where I live so I needed a good alternative.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

hi, i have 4 havanese fur kids and i cook for all,my moxie girl has liver shunt so i cook her a different meal from the other 3.i had bought a cook book for dogs from my Holistic vet. Hilory's-Complete&Balanced -101 Healthy Home-made Meals for Dogs,By Hilary Watson B.Sc...my furkids love their food and always lick there bowls shiny clean.it has many healthy recipe's for different health issues or none health issues from puppy to senior.they all eat at the same time and are done at the same time?no picky eaters in my home?


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We started both of our dogs on Wellness core. We switched to Taste of the Wild recently with undesirable results. Our Shih Tzu doesn't have any issues with it but our Hav is pooping more and has bad eye staining. We are going back to Wellness as soon as this is gone. I'm sure that TOTW is a good quality food but it just isn't working for Tasha. Wellness is a very good quality food and somewhat expensive.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

We are still using what Cooper's breeder used Canidae Pure Elements No grain. So far so good.

Linda Cooper's mom


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Both of mine are on a Raw Diet. Toby has been for 2.5 yrs (since he was 12 wks old) and Toby, our new Pup just started and so far so good.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo has raw food in the morning. That is the only way I can get her to eat in the morning. She has either Nature's Variety Instinct frozen raw, chicken wings, livers, gizzards, hearts or the smaller pieces of oxtail. I rotate those. The rest of the day, she has Nature's Variety Instinct kibble, which she eats, but, not as enthusiastically.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine eat Purina Pro Plan Toy breed formula. They have healthy coats, nice firm stools and plenty of vigor.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I fed all my dogs Purina Pro Plan food all their lives and except for one they all died of old age. But my grocery store has stopped stocking the small bag so I am currently using TOTW. But kibble is only a supplement for Rosie. My outside dogs got table scraps along with their kibble, Rosie gets whatever we are eating as long as it is not chilli or spagetti, etc. She doesn't care for veggies unless they have meat juice on them. She eats about 1/3 to 1/2 cup of kibble. I don't measure. It fills up a berry bowl. Then since we cook two meals a day, she gets meat from those meals. Especially at night. Sometimes I give it to her raw, sometimes cooked. Actually if it wasn't for making sure she had the vitamins that she needs, I would just give up on kibble entirely. But I am not into making sure that I cook a balanced diet for my dog. Some have said that I shouldn't give her people food, but what is the food that forum members are cooking for their dogs? And now there are lots of natural foods for dogs with no preservatives--people food--just mixed together. I don't like for my food to touch on the plate so that I can taste each food and Rosie doesn't either. lol Before there was store bought dog food, all dogs ate what people ate, some better than others I would imagine.


----------



## breezes50 (Jan 11, 2012)

I feed both my dogs simply nourish. They seem to like it but Zoe does have issues with tear staining. I was thinking on possibly switching soon to see if the staining gets any better.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

My boy eats raw food since the day he came to live with us. Btw, that's also the only thing he will eat. I did try to give him kibbles too, just to get him used to it, it's easier when traveling etc, but he gives me kind of a disapproving look that's saying 'Is that food? No way I will eat that!' LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I cook for Lizzie. I agree with Lucille. Kibble is a rather new "invention" and I don't think people food is harmful. I do supplement because I hired Sabine so she could tell me what to give and how much without having to figure it out and be wrong. I would like to go raw, but it still kinda grosses me out.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

what i wrote about on what i feed my dogs above in my first comment also has a supplement that goes with it that i buy for there meals?the book says how much to feed for weight,size of dog,amount of portions,a good list of all the ingredients ,and a good description of what not to give.It is a great cook book.I do not have to figure it out on my own.it has every thing that i need to know in the book?this dogie cook book is like my dogie bible?lol? I love it and so to my fur kids!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a couple interesting reads. I never realized this about the dog food ratings. Besides the ingredients in the food, you must consider where they come from. 
The problem with dog food reviews:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dog-food-reviews-problems/

This site explains what food they carry and what foods they don't and why....very interesting. 
Shows good raw as Primal, Stella's and Chewys, Sojo etc
Shows good dry as Acana, Origens, Fromms Etc

Brands they don't carry and why,

http://animalnature.net/what-we-dont-carry-and-why/

Brands they carry and why,

http://animalnature.net/guide-to-what-we-carry/food/


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I feed my almost 12 week old puppy Taste of the Wild, but I also add a gravy called Super Gravy (Clear Conscience Pet). He seems to really like his food much better with gravy. I add the gravy to two of his three meals.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Here are a couple interesting reads. I never realized this about the dog food ratings. Besides the ingredients in the food, you must consider where they come from.
> The problem with dog food reviews:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dog-food-reviews-problems/
> ...


Thanks, Linda. I still feed my cats canned and dry food and the canned food was on the foods they don't list.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sheila said:


> what i wrote about on what i feed my dogs above in my first comment also has a supplement that goes with it that i buy for there meals?the book says how much to feed for weight,size of dog,amount of portions,a good list of all the ingredients ,and a good description of what not to give.It is a great cook book.I do not have to figure it out on my own.it has every thing that i need to know in the book?this dogie cook book is like my dogie bible?lol? I love it and so to my fur kids!!


I am going to order this, thanks. It might be nice to have other recipes.


----------



## SchattyD (Jan 17, 2012)

We rotate between several Wellness dry recipes. She does love wet food though - but her stomach doesn't. Good luck!


----------

